# Dog Bone Meals



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

My friend sent me this and I thought it was an interesting concept. Not sure if they are healthy or anything but it is your dog's meal in a bone shape.

http://www.wholemeals.com/?cid=goog


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We got samples of these at Westminster. Kodi and Shelby liked them for a minute, then left them. I gave them to my daughter, who owns dachshunds and they eat anything. I don't think I would use them as a meal replacement.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh yes, we did get those at Westminster like Michele said. I haven't given it to Kubrick yet. I thought they were giving them away as something to give your dog when you travel (so you don't have to carry around kibble and a bowl), not as an every day thing, though.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Gee, that's different. Do dogs really care about the _shape_ of their food? :laugh:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

yeah, i am thinking my girls wouldn't care for htem but i liked the idea of cleaning their teeth!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I missed those at Westminster, but that would totally appeal to Piaget! He loves anything that has gnawing ability. I'll have to look into the quality of them and see if they are as good as they sound. (As you know, few things are.)


----------

